# Wie geht Verbindung zu MySQL?



## leebkuchen (20. Okt 2003)

Hallo!
Bin völlig neu in diesem Bereich, will mit Java eine Datenbank ansprechen und hab auch ein Beispielscript für ne Access-Datenbank. Da steht zum Connecten drin

Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
Connection connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbcdbc:test", "Name", "Passwort");
Statement statement = connection.createStatement();

Ich hab den mysql-connector-java-3.0.9-stable runtergeladen und weiß jetzt nicht, was ich da für Zeilen brauch. Kann mir da jemand helfen? In der Doku zu dem Treiber steht drin:

A simple connection example looks like:
	Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
	java.sql.Connection conn;
	conn = DriverManager.getConnection(
		"jdbc:mysql://localhost/test?user=blah&password=blah");

Da krieg ich beim Compilieren aber immer Fehlermeldungen mit:
incompatible types
found: java.sql.statement
required: com.mysql.jdbc.statement

genauso für die connection

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## bummerland (7. Nov 2003)

als erstes musst du dir von http://www.mysql.com/downloads/api-jdbc.html eine aktuelle version des jdbc treibers herunterladen. 
dann das enthaltene jar-file dem classpath hinzufügen. 

erst zwei sachen importieren:

```
import java.net.*;
import java.sql.*;
```

dann die treiber laden:


```
try 
{ 
    Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver"); 
} 
catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfe) 
{ 
    System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+cnfe.getMessage()); 
}
```

dann die verbindung zur datenbank herstellen:

```
try 
{ 
    conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + dbHost + ":" + dbPort + "/" + dbName, user, passwd); 
} 
catch(SQLException sqle) 
{ 
    System.out.println("Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: " + sqle.getMessage()); 
}
```

dann deine datenbankbefehle...

und zum schluss nicht vergessen, die verbindung zu beenden:

```
if (conn != null)
{
    try 
    { 
        conn.close(); 
    }
    catch(SQLException sqle) 
    { 
        System.out.print(sqle.getMessage()); 
    }
}
```

ich hoffe, das konnte einigermassen weiterhelfen.  :roll:


----------



## Tobias (2. Jan 2004)

High,
ich will ebenfalls zur MySQL-DB connecten, dabei aber eine *JDBC-ODBC-Brigde* nutzen (über native Unterstützung des J/Connectors steht ja hier schon einiges). MyODBC in der aktuellen Version habe ich geladen, aber den ConnectionString finde ih nirgends auf der MySQL-HP, wohl, weil die davon ausgehen, dass man ihren JDBC-Treiber nutzt...

mpG
Tobias[/b]


----------



## Orolhawion (13. Feb 2004)

ich hab mir mal den aktuellen treiber für mysql wie oben beschrieben runtergeladen, und wenn ich den dann in eclipse importieren will werden über 1000 fehler gemeldet... kann das sein? mach ich da was falsch oder habt ihr das auch schon erlebt?


----------



## Freakazoid (13. Feb 2004)

Moin....
du kannst auch die jar-Datei entpacken und den Ordner org(incl. unterordner) in das Verzeichnis von deinem Prog kopieren.dann brauchst du die jar-Datei nicht importieren.
Ansonsten anleitungen von Becstift ausführen,die sind auf jedenfall korrekt!  
gr33tz


----------



## Orolhawion (13. Feb 2004)

ok, dann werd ich das mal probieren...


----------

